# Miracle Gro Organic Choice w/Bone Meal. Good?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

That is fertilizer, not soil.
I think the right one is in a green bag. Organic Choice potting soil, if I remember correctly.


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Most people use the potting soil which I don't see on Lowes website. This will also work and is likely a bit more ideal for planted tanks than the actual potting soil. http://www.lowes.ca/bagged-soil/mir...isku=8779759&linkloc=cataLogProductItemsImage

Do not use the product you linked to. That is an organic amendment (fertilizer) not a medium.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Use the search button and read more about substrate. IMO, you get what you pay for when it comes to substrate. Substrate is the foundation of a healthy aquarium plant.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Home Depot should have the Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix.....from my research on here, that is the kind you want. It is in an orange colored bag.


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

Crispino Labayen Ramos said:


> Use the search button and read more about substrate. IMO, you get what you pay for when it comes to substrate. Substrate is the foundation of a healthy aquarium plant.


Good advice. I had a lot of bad luck when I attempted dirty, so get the stuff everyone says to get and not some cheap topsoil :/


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix* if it's bagged you want to buy this is the one.


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

This: http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UJPTZW_A-ac

available at Home Depot and Walmart for sure


----------



## dbl_dbl17 (Feb 4, 2012)

Found some of the right stuff at a local Home Depot that I didn't know existed a stones throw from my work...excellent....thanks guys


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah... it is an orange bag! I will remember! 
(note to self: MGOCPM is ORANGE)


----------



## Xer0- (Oct 2, 2012)

I went to the store and only remembered Miracle Grow Organic Choice but i got the http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod70308&itemId=cat80014Garden soil. do you think it will still work?

Its this one ---> Garden soil

or should I go back and get the potting mix?

Thanks


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

See them bags down there? Thats the stuff you want...
The item in Merth's link is also correct. Same product, different packaging.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

Xer0- said:


> I went to the store and only remembered Miracle Grow Organic Choice but i got the http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod70308&itemId=cat80014Garden soil. do you think it will still work?
> 
> Its this one ---> Garden soil
> 
> ...


You can use the garden soil it will work the same


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

Mike1239 said:


> You can use the garden soil it will work the same


True, however the garden soil does contain manure which will create some ammonia problems for you initially.


----------

